# PICK UP LOCALLY ONLY - Have one or 2 stems of different difficult plants to trade



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I have a couple stems of red Rotala Macrandra, downii, bylxa japonica and two versions of BroadLeaf and Narrow Leaf Ludwigias. I plan to have some Staurogyne low growth, Ludwigia Cuba, Limnophila Aromatica and some others soon. Especially lots of Crypts.

I you have an interesting trade, please pm me. All of the above plants only do well for me on CO2 and healthy amounts of macros and micros with moderate light.

I am slowly closing down 4 of my smaller tanks to purchase either a 75G or 65G Breeder tank to go with my two 40G breeders.

Let me know where the next meeting might be. I'm finally getting around better.

PICKUP ONLY


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Glad to hear you are getting around. We have missed ya.
The next meeting will be at Fish Gallery in Dallas.

Date: Sunday, February 19, 2012

Time: 1-3pm

Topic: "Fish for Planted Aquaria"

Location: Fish Gallery - Dallas
6955 Greenville Ave, Dallas, TX 75231

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

Not sure if I have anything you would want in trade. Let me know what you are looking for. I would be interested in some Tonina and L. cuba.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey Mike. Nice to hear from u again. Glad u can go around better. Sure i would like to pick some of those plants. I will be off on the 19 and probaby going to the meeting this time. PM sent. Thanks again mike.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey Mike,

What are you looking for? I'm interested in Ludwigia Cuba. The last bunch you sent me got misplaced at the meeting. 

Regards,

Robert


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Todd, I've moved your post to the "plant and fish request" thread for the February meeting. More people will see it there.

Welcome to APC!


----------

